# women dont want male model gigachads



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

women dont care about some aspie looking faggot with weird features.
Nobody even gives a fuck about drago, sean o pry, hexum etc. do u know what gets 99+ in 15 mins on tinder?
Its niggas like THIS


















you dont NEED to be like 6+psl to clear ridiculous numbers. You just need to be the right kind of white and 5pslish
edit: probably shouldnt have used cox hes like model tier but the point stands


----------



## 8PSLcel (Aug 23, 2022)

all those guys are like 6psl though


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> all those guys are like 6psl though


nah theyre like 5-5.5. they dont look that good if you remove the coloring
the other guy will still clear 99+ in a few mins and hes DEFINITELY not 6psl


----------



## 8PSLcel (Aug 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> nah theyre like 5-5.5. they dont look that good if you remove the coloring
> the other guy will still clear 99+ in a few mins and hes DEFINITELY not 6psl


isn't colouring part of PSL though?

I agree that without their top tier pheno, they'd be more chadlite.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> isn't colouring part of PSL though?
> 
> I agree that without their top tier pheno, they'd be more chadlite.


nah coloring is an smv thing


----------



## 8PSLcel (Aug 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> nah coloring is an smv thing


Would you rate this morph as above 6psl?


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 23, 2022)

IRL like NT HTN is good; chadlite is very good.

And Tinder NT pics matter unless chad.


----------



## fucclife (Aug 23, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Would you rate this morph as above 6psl?
> View attachment 1834670
> 
> View attachment 1834669


looks worse son


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Would you rate this morph as above 6psl?
> View attachment 1834670
> 
> View attachment 1834669


why did you fuck up his mouth area but hes closing in on 6psl with the better eye area


----------



## 8PSLcel (Aug 23, 2022)

fucclife said:


> looks worse son


why?


Blackgymmax said:


> why did you fuck up his mouth area but hes closing in on 6psl with the better eye area


I have no control over how the morph changes the face. I can make another one.



Idk, mouth seems to keep shrinking. I used opry for this one.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> why?
> 
> I have no control over how the morph changes the face. I can make another one.
> 
> ...


now his IPD is fucked and he still has a school shooter mouth area. what aspie models are you using
oh opry lmfaooo


----------



## 8PSLcel (Aug 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> now his IPD is fucked and he still has a school shooter mouth area. what aspie models are you using
> oh opry lmfaooo


Gandy ascends him hard though.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Gandy ascends him hard though.
> View attachment 1834675


looks good but i wonder why gandy just overpowers him. It just looks like a younger version of gandy


----------



## 8PSLcel (Aug 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> looks good but i wonder why gandy just overpowers him. It just looks like a younger version of gandy


here is the full face swap.



Gandy does dominate every time I use him.

here is drago

full swap



morph


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Aug 23, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> here is the full face swap.
> View attachment 1834676
> 
> 
> ...



you are autistic


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> here is the full face swap.
> View attachment 1834676
> 
> 
> ...


drago on him looks amazing in the full swap


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> You just need to be the right kind of white and 5pslish


my nigga you are black


----------



## Makeyousit (Aug 23, 2022)

*posts model tier guys


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

Makeyousit said:


> *posts model tier guys


first guy isnt model tier 6psl chad


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 23, 2022)

the mental state of looksmax.org


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> the mental state of looksmax.org


i mean the bar is still high but its not bone high


----------



## averagejoe (Aug 23, 2022)

Retarded thread as the guy is extremely good looking lmao


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

averagejoe said:


> Retarded thread as the guy is extremely good looking lmao


never said he wasnt but hes obviously no o pry gandy with ridiculous striking features


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> women dont care about some aspie looking faggot with weird features.
> Nobody even gives a fuck about drago, sean o pry, hexum etc. do u know what gets 99+ in 15 mins on tinder?
> Its niggas like THIS
> View attachment 1834661
> ...


Those are male models


----------



## Deleted member 18320 (Aug 23, 2022)

JBW theory undefeated yet again


----------



## Prettyboy (Aug 23, 2022)

Im aborting my kids if they dont come out with light blue eyes

Having too much melanin in your eyes in 2020s should make you eligible for disability benefits

@Xangsane


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 23, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1834925
> 
> 
> Im aborting my kids if they dont come out with light blue eyes
> ...


I love dark and Hazel eyes on foids


----------



## hormonetherapy (Aug 23, 2022)

if those arent chads then im a fucking insect


----------



## mightyravendark (Aug 23, 2022)

True. They want male supermodel terachads.


----------



## alriodai (Aug 23, 2022)

could it be related to the fact women know subconsiosuly their looksmatch and try to aim for the lowest? i don't know if you understand what i'm saying but i promise to you i know some girls who know guys who aren't their looksmatc and the one that are their looksmatchs, well the girls simp for them

also yup you're 100% right




theses type of guys are the biggest slayers, tens ofmillions ofviews on edits of em

they would be rated high tier normies or fashionmaxxed normies here


----------



## currylightskin (Aug 23, 2022)

Averageness theory 🤙🤙🤙🤙🤙😎✨


----------



## alriodai (Aug 23, 2022)

@Blackgymmax send me the original tinder expirement of the first guy
i remember they used his pics for the tinder exp but i can't find the link


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> nah coloring is an smv thing


Rofl no, coloring is PSL too.


----------



## 9 yo normie (Aug 23, 2022)

after 5ft9 and a 5.5 face, it's all status


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> never said he wasnt but hes obviously no o pry gandy with ridiculous striking features


He mogs O’Pry tho.


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 23, 2022)

Striking features don’t matter

Harmony and sex appeal do


----------



## EktoPlasma (Aug 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> nah theyre like 5-5.5. they dont look that good if you remove the coloring
> the other guy will still clear 99+ in a few mins and hes DEFINITELY not 6psl


they are 6psl nigga


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 23, 2022)

9 yo normie said:


> after 5ft9 and a 5.5 face, it's all status


I'm both of those and I'm a rotter.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Aug 23, 2022)

@8PSLcel nah coloring is taken into account in psl ratings








Cavill and sendhil have almost the exact same bones ratios and features but cavill gets rated 6.75 and sendhil barely 6


----------



## OldRooster (Aug 23, 2022)

Just be Chadlite next door theory


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Rofl no, coloring is PSL too.





ForeverRecession said:


> @8PSLcel nah coloring is taken into account in psl ratings
> View attachment 1835172
> View attachment 1835174
> 
> ...


since when? sendhil is like 4.5 psl because he would just flop to suicide on tinder with this coloring
@Preston didnt you run sendhil and he had underwhelming results?


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Aug 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> women dont care about some aspie looking faggot with weird features.
> Nobody even gives a fuck about drago, sean o pry, hexum etc. do u know what gets 99+ in 15 mins on tinder?
> Its niggas like THIS
> View attachment 1834661
> ...


Women want Instagram Chads


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> Women want Instagram Chads


yeh probably shouldve said that


----------



## the BULL (Aug 23, 2022)

Bro stop coping they all look good 
A med ot Atlantid on their looks level with NT pics Will clean up too hell maybe even a nigga with a proper nigga body pics


----------



## stevielake (Aug 23, 2022)

NT normies can slay. 

Sub 3 and non NT is damn near over. Escortmaxxing is really the only option


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

the BULL said:


> Bro stop coping they all look good
> A med ot Atlantid on their looks level with NT pics Will clean up too hell maybe even a nigga with a proper nigga body pics


women want INSTAGRAM CHADS not runway model chads


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 23, 2022)

Muh hunter eyes


----------



## Racky (Aug 23, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Blackgymmax said:
> 
> 
> > why did you fuck up his mouth area but hes closing in on 6psl with the better eye area
> ...


When morphing 2 faces together, FaceApp gives you the option to "erase" some parts.
You could have kept the original mouth area by erasing a bit there


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Aug 23, 2022)

Sean opry just looks like an autistic robot, making him more striking for photoshoots
Drago is too robust imo (still a slayer tho and could get any bitch)
Hexum would've outslayed any ig chad ever. Even jbs love him

Prime chico was a runway model and he mogs all the guys in your thread

What you mean is that women prefer ''natural looking'' model faces instead of ''aspie/super striking'' looking model faces


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

wannalooksmax said:


> Sean opry just looks like an autistic robot, making him more striking for photoshoots
> Drago is too robust imo (still a slayer tho and could get any bitch)
> Hexum would've outslayed any ig chad ever. Even jbs love him
> 
> ...


instagram chad


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Aug 23, 2022)

also btw guys like Drago and hexum seem unreal bc they look like comic book superheroes
I mean, they're pretty much perfect ubermensch specimens so women will think theyre unattainable (out of insecurity)


Blackgymmax said:


> instagram chad


All chads are slayers stop the cope


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> women dont care about some aspie looking faggot with weird features.
> Nobody even gives a fuck about drago, sean o pry, hexum etc. do u know what gets 99+ in 15 mins on tinder?
> Its niggas like THIS
> View attachment 1834661
> ...


So do you just plan on prettyboymaxxing? How on earth are you even going to do that?


----------



## Boxingfan (Aug 23, 2022)

Salludon mogs these twinks to the moon and back


----------



## It'snotover (Aug 23, 2022)

wannalooksmax said:


> Sean opry just looks like an autistic robot, making him more striking for photoshoots
> Drago is too robust imo (still a slayer tho and could get any bitch)
> Hexum would've outslayed any ig chad ever. Even jbs love him
> 
> ...


Drago is extremely gl but his bones are too big, that guy could kill a ufc fighter just with a headbutt


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> Salludon mogs these twinks to the moon and back


l0000000000000000000000000000000 no
salludon would probably get obliterated in the west esp in a college town vs these guys. this guy had 99+ in a 10km radius in 2 hours. salludon is extremely up there but when put up against this shit especially in the west its a knock out.


----------



## gymmaxedhorse (Aug 23, 2022)

Also women know what is attainable for them. A hexum or drago women know is out of this world. They would get oggled at irl but I think most women would be too intimidated unless they had a few drinks in them or something


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 23, 2022)

gymmaxedhorse said:


> Also women know what is attainable for them. A hexum or drago women know is out of this world. They would get oggled at irl but I think most women would be too intimidated unless they had a few drinks in them or something


They know they won't commit


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 23, 2022)

gymmaxedhorse said:


> Also women know what is attainable for them. A hexum or drago women know is out of this world. They would get oggled at irl but I think most women would be too intimidated unless they had a few drinks in them or something


no they dont lol thats why they still swipe yes on male model chads.no idea how you come to that conclusion when he looks like the dude that women KNOW get millions of likes on tiktok from females. Thats what they think is attainable?


----------



## 8PSLcel (Aug 23, 2022)

Racky said:


> When morphing 2 faces together, FaceApp gives you the option to "erase" some parts.
> You could have kept the original mouth area by erasing a bit there


Is that one of the paid features?


----------



## Mogpogs (Aug 23, 2022)

Over


----------



## EdouardManlet (Aug 23, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Having too much melanin in your eyes in 2020s should make you eligible for disability benefits



Sounds reasonable, the brown eyed untermensch like me should be given £1m a year tbh.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 23, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> women dont care about some aspie looking faggot with weird features.
> Nobody even gives a fuck about drago, sean o pry, hexum etc. do u know what gets 99+ in 15 mins on tinder?
> Its niggas like THIS
> View attachment 1834661
> ...


Tbh sub 6psls like me self should just give up and waste our money on Consumer products and whores


----------



## Broly (Aug 23, 2022)

They’re all good looking men. OP is on some retarded shit.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 23, 2022)

compared to me they are male model gigachads


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 23, 2022)

Broly said:


> They’re all good looking men. OP is on some retarded shit.


No hunter eyes 
They’re not high psl 

This is why psl is pretty much useless, someone did experiment with other guy in op (not cox) in London and he kept getting superlikes


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> they dont look that good if you remove the coloring


??

??

What the fuck?? So if you take away something that makes a man/foid look good, they don't look good? Is that it?


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Aug 24, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> @8PSLcel nah coloring is taken into account in psl ratings
> View attachment 1835172
> View attachment 1835174
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Aug 24, 2022)

cool


----------



## looksmaxxed (Aug 24, 2022)

they want them for ltrs so they can take them into polite society and show their friends and families. they still can't enjoy their shrimp dicks. but what they really can't accept is letting their parents and the world know they're getting digged out by big dicked roided chads


----------



## Hades (Aug 24, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Would you rate this morph as above 6psl?
> View attachment 1834670
> 
> View attachment 1834669


good morph





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Racky (Aug 24, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Is that one of the paid features?


No.
after morphing tap on the eraser on the top right, that’s next to "change photo"


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> women dont care about some aspie looking faggot with weird features.
> Nobody even gives a fuck about drago, sean o pry, hexum etc. do u know what gets 99+ in 15 mins on tinder?
> Its niggas like THIS
> View attachment 1834661
> ...


Not a word + those 2 are gigachads in comparison to the avg person. People here forget that the average person walking around outside is like 3.5psl tops, even among young white people


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Gandy ascends him hard though.
> View attachment 1834675


Jfl gandy overpowers im this morph completely. Not a tracy of Suck Cocks left


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> @8PSLcel nah coloring is taken into account in psl ratings
> View attachment 1835172
> View attachment 1835174
> 
> ...


Jfl no cavill still mogs hard in lower third width and angularity/chiseldness, same with zygos. Sandil mogs in philtrum and forehead tho, but forehead size and shape is kinds subjective still and dependend on harmony/pheno


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

wannalooksmax said:


> also btw guys like Drago and hexum seem unreal bc they look like comic book superheroes
> I mean, they're pretty much perfect ubermensch specimens so women will think theyre unattainable (out of insecurity)
> 
> All chads are slayers stop the cope


This. Drago is probably kept locked up in a high security CIA prison somewhere in Siberia to stop him from mogging the entire male world pop to death. I feel like if he would have been let loose in the US during his prime he would cause a serious problem by making all the women die of horniness just by looking at him and cause birth rates to plummet by monopolising every foid.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> lol
> View attachment 1836107


@Blackgymmax here is your proof that women cope extremely hard and def are affected by the attainability thing


----------



## Schizo Tappy (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> women dont care about some aspie looking faggot with weird features.
> Nobody even gives a fuck about drago, sean o pry, hexum etc. do u know what gets 99+ in 15 mins on tinder?
> Its niggas like THIS
> View attachment 1834661
> ...


This site is full of bdd and autists that dunno how to interact


----------



## Schizo Tappy (Aug 24, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> This. Drago is probably kept locked up in a high security CIA prison somewhere in Siberia to stop him from mogging the entire male world pop to death. I feel like if he would have been let loose in the US during his prime he would cause a serious problem by making all the women die of horniness just by looking at him and cause birth rates to plummet by monopolising every foid.


U should be waterboarded for being gay for a model who dont even know u


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

Schizo Tappy said:


> U should be waterboarded for being gay for a model who dont even know u


When will this forum stop with the muh you are gay for male models cope. Men and women both know exactly what is attractive in both genders to both genders. Gay, straight, even asexual. Pointing out how ridicioulously good looking some men are is not gay at all. They dont make my dick hard, i am.just jealous


----------



## traveler (Aug 24, 2022)

just be ethnic and approach theory


----------



## Schizo Tappy (Aug 24, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> When will this forum stop with the muh you are gay for male models cope. Men and women both know exactly what is attractive in both genders to both genders. Gay, straight, even asexual. Pointing out how ridicioulously good looking some men are is not gay at all. They dont make my dick hard, i am.just jealous


Stop being jelly and work on yourself, the beauty and model industry inherently profits off insecurity n unrealistic standards to give ppl insecurity and bdd to pay for plas surg, u gonna let some 80 yr old billionaire in a mega yacht control ur mind that much?


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Aug 24, 2022)

Schizo Tappy said:


> Stop being jelly and work on yourself, the beauty and model industry inherently profits off insecurity n unrealistic standards to give ppl insecurity and bdd to pay for plas surg, u gonna let some 80 yr old billionaire in a mega yacht control ur mind that much?


How did you find this site?


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

Schizo Tappy said:


> Stop being jelly and work on yourself, the beauty and model industry inherently profits off insecurity n unrealistic standards to give ppl insecurity and bdd to pay for plas surg, u gonna let some 80 yr old billionaire in a mega yacht control ur mind that much?


The levels of cope. The beauty industry doesnt do shit. I noticed how much better treatement my better looking classmates got than me and the other ltn-mtns and hence stumbled into the redpill and then the blackpill/psl. The jew media only affects women and gay men that way, and even then its only on bs that doesnt matter like having a big nose, ears, freckles, hip dips or bs like that. Not the actual stuff thay makes or breaks smv like bones, foreward growth, ratios etc


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

Also i am working on myself. Gymcelli g and leanmaxxing as we speak


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Aug 24, 2022)

my avi = infinate appeal


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Aug 24, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Also i am working on myself. Gymcelli g and leanmaxxing as we speak


im skinmaxxing and gymmaxxing


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

uglymug2 said:


> my avi = infinate appeal


Take the leonpill. Also japanese vidya characters mog hard in general. Jin kazama, dante + vergil + nero, lots of Yakuza chars


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Aug 24, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Take the leonpill. Also japanese vidya characters mog hard in general. Jin kazama, dante + vergil + nero, lots of Yakuza chars


Leon re4 pill is brutal Japanese design better-looking whites that's possible to be born






TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## Deleted member 19642 (Aug 24, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1834925
> 
> 
> Im aborting my kids if they dont come out with light blue eyes
> ...


is this @Niko69


----------



## Schizo Tappy (Aug 24, 2022)

Username Required said:


> How did you find this site?


I remember making this acc like a year ago to cum some sense into schizos, then forget ab it then recently some autist said looksmax on utube comment section now i come here on the shitter


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

uglymug2 said:


> Leon re4 pill is brutal Japanese design better-looking whites that's possible to be born


Jfl the better than is possible to be born part is so true, we need to get some japanese game artists on this site since their blackpill knowledge about face mogs .orgs to oblivion.

Some western vidya chars mog too tho like nathan drake, kuai liang from mk, geralt of rivia, arthur morgsn etc but western devs still often cope with muhh masculinity and rugged good looks with beard and chest hair and rough skin instead of taking wattpad pheno/angelic features pill


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Aug 24, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Jfl the better than is possible to be born part is so true, we need to get some japanese game artists on this site since their blackpill knowledge about face mogs .orgs to oblivion.
> 
> Some western vidya chars mog too tho like nathan drake, kuai liang from mk, geralt of rivia, arthur morgsn etc but western devs still often cope with muhh masculinity and rugged good looks with beard and chest hair and rough skin instead of taking wattpad pheno/angelic features pill


 if you think about it... these game devs had to design universal appeal moggers before these forums even existed so clearly they have some dark knowledge.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

uglymug2 said:


> if you think about it... these game devs had to design universal appeal moggers before these forums even existed so clearly they have some dark knowledge.


Exactly my point. How have we not forced them to join PSL yet


----------



## Schizo Tappy (Aug 24, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> The levels of cope. The beauty industry doesnt do shit. I noticed how much better treatement my better looking classmates got than me and the other ltn-mtns and hence stumbled into the redpill and then the blackpill/psl. The jew media only affects women and gay men that way, and even then its only on bs that doesnt matter like having a big nose, ears, freckles, hip dips or bs like that. Not the actual stuff thay makes or breaks smv like bones, foreward growth, ratios etc


Nature informs culture, and culture informs nature and the world. Those classmates r treated better mostly bc of nurture and culture. There are some biological foundations of attraction and beauty, the beauty industry and media at large has the ability to make standards more lax like rely less on face n psl autism and more fixable shit like helping the fatties in america lose weight and encouraging healthy regiments, but that shit dont sell. Culture can stifle our hedonistic instincts and redirect human propensity towards a shared good, but thats not the case rn. Humans are infinitely malleable


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Take the leonpill. Also japanese vidya characters mog hard in general. Jin kazama, dante + vergil + nero, lots of Yakuza chars


They even design better DOM/rugged types than soy west like solid and naked snake, guile from sf, paul phoenix, again lots od yakuza chars (lee wei han, aizawa from yak 5, saejima),


----------



## Schizo Tappy (Aug 24, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Also i am working on myself. Gymcelli g and leanmaxxing as we speak


Thats good, keep it up. What do u weigh rn n height


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

Schizo Tappy said:


> Nature informs culture, and culture informs nature and the world. Those classmates r treated better mostly bc of nurture and culture. There are some biological foundations of attraction and beauty, the beauty industry and media at large has the ability to make standards more lax like rely less on face n psl autism and more fixable shit like helping the fatties in america lose weight and encouraging healthy regiments, but that shit dont sell. Culture can stifle our hedonistic instincts and redirect human propensity towards a shared good, but thats not the case rn. Humans are infinitely malleable


Not a word and yes, attractiveness has a weak correlation to good health/genes or fightinf ability or anything like that at best. I am the nr 1 advocate for sexual selection pill and ornament/beautiful things are beautiful because they are pill, but that doesnt change anything about how looks affect your life. I aggree culture has an effect but not to the degree most normies think it has. What is hot now has been hot for 10000 years.
There is an ancient egyptian love song you can watch someone sing on yt and it mentions "slim waist, broad hips, golden eyes, lucious hairs" etc, basicslly bad bitches have been bad forever. Same with men, look at how cassanovas have been described throuhout history and in sculptures/paintings (tall, broad, chiseled faces)


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

Schizo Tappy said:


> Thats good, keep it up. What do u weigh rn n height


180cm and 93.6kg basically morbidly obese lol 25% bf at least. But i am down from 95 snd still going. Want to get to 75 atleast


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Aug 24, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1834925
> 
> 
> Im aborting my kids if they dont come out with light blue eyes
> ...


Im mad I’m full european descent and have brown eyes… will correct with surgery hopefully


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

uglymug2 said:


> Im mad I’m full european descent and have brown eyes… will correct with surgery hopefully


Coloring is weird. I know fellow iranians who have light eyes and hair and fully ethnic Dutch people with dark both.


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Aug 24, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Coloring is weird. I know fellow iranians who have light eyes and hair and fully ethnic Dutch people with dark both.


Coloring is weird yeah like I know I’m Northern European and northwestern European 100% but I have brown eyes… at least they aren’t death Tier and I have pronounced limbal rings.


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

uglymug2 said:


> Coloring is weird yeah like I know I’m Northern European and northwestern European 100% but I have brown eyes… at least they aren’t death Tier and I have pronounced limbal rings.


Imo eye color is like height. Light eyes only halo you majorly if you are already good looking/pass the mtn to htn event horizon, but if you are at that level you wont need it anyways since you are gl regardless


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Aug 24, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Imo eye color is like height. Light eyes only halo you majorly if you are already good looking/pass the mtn to htn event horizon, but if you are at that level you wont need it anyways since you are gl regardless


Like a cherry on top? I mean prime chico would be slightly better with blue eyes


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

uglymug2 said:


> Like a cherry on top? I mean prime chico would be slightly better with blue eyes



Yes exactly. Getting stroma would be a waste of time and money for sub htn


----------



## Ceo of cope (Aug 24, 2022)

But thats just my view and a lot of users here will staunchly advocate for the eye color/hair color pill


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Aug 24, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> But thats just my view and a lot of users here will staunchly advocate for the eye color/hair color pill


Ye it’s a waste rn… I have other things to worry abt like skin and physique… plus K-pop people jbs simp for all have deathnic eyes and there’s lots of examples of brown eyed moggers


----------



## 8PSLcel (Aug 24, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Jfl gandy overpowers im this morph completely. Not a tracy of Suck Cocks left


based gandy


----------



## Schizo Tappy (Aug 24, 2022)

Ceo of cope said:


> Not a word and yes, attractiveness has a weak correlation to good health/genes or fightinf ability or anything like that at best. I am the nr 1 advocate for sexual selection pill and ornament/beautiful things are beautiful because they are pill, but that doesnt change anything about how looks affect your life. I aggree culture has an effect but not to the degree most normies think it has. What is hot now has been hot for 10000 years.
> There is an ancient egyptian love song you can watch someone sing on yt and it mentions "slim waist, broad hips, golden eyes, lucious hairs" etc, basicslly bad bitches have been bad forever. Same with men, look at how cassanovas have been described throuhout history and in sculptures/paintings (tall, broad, chiseled faces)


Things and standards have largely remained the same because the general insititions and worldwide/animalistic human culture(or rather culture that fulfills n encourages our superficial biology)in place have largely remained the same, stuff like useless jobs to fulfill useless and temporary overlord wants, division, an us/them mentality rather than us, group fighting, crime, violence hatred war, depression abuse and now too much insecurity. 

Some insecurity may actually be good if its related to fitness and wanting to be healthier, maybe just temporary or at least enough to work to retain a baseline level of fit, but not so much that it borders on addiction and bdd which is common in the modern age with worldwide comparison of smiling strangers and static glimpses with social media. I like the quote “
The real problem of humanity is the following: We have Paleolithic emotions, medieval institutions and godlike technology. And it is terrifically dangerous, and it is now approaching a point of crisis overall.”​We’ve sent niggas and monkeys into space but things are largely still shit on earth. Tech has the ability to solve, limit or help culture n encourage the right things but its being used to mkultra insecurity and hate for monetary profit. 

Could be used to encourage woman to maybe be not curvy like a stupid kim kardashian botox hour glass, but just not fat which i think everyone can agree is healthy and the good kind of objective, to not encourage men to take roids, to encourage the family unit and maybe help ppl focus on things other than physical looks or at least not just or mostly not the face or unchangeable aspects of it. Could also help improve nutrition worldwide and improve dental care so ppl are all at the same level of baseline inherently healthy, some things must be encouraged like fatness bc of life longevity and laziness, essentially enact systematic and long term changes. 

I obviously don’t have all the solutions or a specific plan or i wouldnt be on here, but I just know that culture and modern tech/power can solve a lot of problems with parts of our biology, the ones that used to bash in the skulls of other apes when we were monkes which we have no use for in civilization.

Tldr nurture over nature, though nature isn’t unsubstantial n modern tech has the ability to change cultures which can change the world


----------



## count copula (Aug 24, 2022)

Schizo Tappy said:


> Things and standards have largely remained the same because the general insititions and worldwide/animalistic human culture(or rather culture that fulfills n encourages our superficial biology)in place have largely remained the same, stuff like useless jobs to fulfill useless and temporary overlord wants, division, an us/them mentality rather than us, group fighting, crime, violence hatred war, depression abuse and now too much insecurity.
> 
> Some insecurity may actually be good if its related to fitness and wanting to be healthier, maybe just temporary or at least enough to work to retain a baseline level of fit, but not so much that it borders on addiction and bdd which is common in the modern age with worldwide comparison of smiling strangers and static glimpses with social media. I like the quote “
> The real problem of humanity is the following: We have Paleolithic emotions, medieval institutions and godlike technology. And it is terrifically dangerous, and it is now approaching a point of crisis overall.”​We’ve sent niggas and monkeys into space but things are largely still shit on earth. Tech has the ability to solve, limit or help culture n encourage the right things but its being used to mkultra insecurity and hate for monetary profit.
> ...


Should be it's own thread tbh.


----------



## MediterraneanApollo (Aug 24, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Gandy ascends him hard though.
> View attachment 1834675


prime Gandy ascends everyone maybe beside of Drago
I will preach his new testament like Paulus did


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Aug 24, 2022)

Schizo Tappy said:


> Things and standards have largely remained the same because the general insititions and worldwide/animalistic human culture(or rather culture that fulfills n encourages our superficial biology)in place have largely remained the same, stuff like useless jobs to fulfill useless and temporary overlord wants, division, an us/them mentality rather than us, group fighting, crime, violence hatred war, depression abuse and now too much insecurity.
> 
> Some insecurity may actually be good if its related to fitness and wanting to be healthier, maybe just temporary or at least enough to work to retain a baseline level of fit, but not so much that it borders on addiction and bdd which is common in the modern age with worldwide comparison of smiling strangers and static glimpses with social media. I like the quote “
> The real problem of humanity is the following: We have Paleolithic emotions, medieval institutions and godlike technology. And it is terrifically dangerous, and it is now approaching a point of crisis overall.”​We’ve sent niggas and monkeys into space but things are largely still shit on earth. Tech has the ability to solve, limit or help culture n encourage the right things but its being used to mkultra insecurity and hate for monetary profit.
> ...


i blame the jews tbh


----------



## Broly (Aug 24, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> No hunter eyes
> They’re not high psl
> 
> This is why psl is pretty much useless, someone did experiment with other guy in op (not cox) in London and he kept getting superlikes


Psl=autism tbh


----------



## Seth Walsh (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> nah theyre like 5-5.5. they dont look that good if you remove the coloring
> the other guy will still clear 99+ in a few mins and hes DEFINITELY not 6psl


This just goes to show how stupid the PSL scale is when talking about real life


----------



## 8PSLcel (Aug 24, 2022)

MediterraneanApollo said:


> prime Gandy ascends everyone maybe beside of Drago
> I will preach his new testament like Paulus did


Preach the Gospel! Let the masses know!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2022)

just be huwhite


----------



## tehVigilante (Sep 3, 2022)

Schizo Tappy said:


> Things and standards have largely remained the same because the general insititions and worldwide/animalistic human culture(or rather culture that fulfills n encourages our superficial biology)in place have largely remained the same, stuff like useless jobs to fulfill useless and temporary overlord wants, division, an us/them mentality rather than us, group fighting, crime, violence hatred war, depression abuse and now too much insecurity.
> 
> Some insecurity may actually be good if its related to fitness and wanting to be healthier, maybe just temporary or at least enough to work to retain a baseline level of fit, but not so much that it borders on addiction and bdd which is common in the modern age with worldwide comparison of smiling strangers and static glimpses with social media. I like the quote “
> The real problem of humanity is the following: We have Paleolithic emotions, medieval institutions and godlike technology. And it is terrifically dangerous, and it is now approaching a point of crisis overall.”​We’ve sent niggas and monkeys into space but things are largely still shit on earth. Tech has the ability to solve, limit or help culture n encourage the right things but its being used to mkultra insecurity and hate for monetary profit.
> ...



Current society encourages men to take roids indirectly.


hurr durr dont take roids its so unhealthy and u will die


hurr durr lets worship guys in hollywood and models on ig who are roiding

remember roiding is a very loose term just cuz im using the word roid doesnt mean you will look like a professional bodybuilder.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 3, 2022)

EktoPlasma said:


> they are 6psl nigga


this; OP is retarded
women DONT want TeRaCHadS , they just want ChaDS


----------

